# Problem mit Iterator.remove()



## mike (28. Jul 2004)

Habe in etwa folgenden Code:

```
.
.
Iterator it = myCollection.iterator();
while (it.hasNext()) {
myObject = (myObject)it.next()   // hier wird keine ClassCastExeption gewofen
if (ein paar Abfragen) {               // funktioniert einwandfrei
System.out.println("Abfrage erfolgreich");      // testen, ob Abfrage erfolgreich
it.remove();
}
}
.
.
.
```

Mein Problem ist, dass die methode remove() irgendwie nicht immer funktioniert, in bestimmten Fällen wird der zuvor vom Iterator geholte Object nicht gelöscht (dabei ist die Abfrage natürlich erfolgreich und die Collection wird bei den Abfragen nicht verändert)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, worin das Problem liegt, habe das Programm schon ein Paar Leuten gezeigt, die wussten auch nicht, was da falsch ist.

Kann leider nicht den gesamten Code posten, da das den Rahmen des Forums sprengen würde, es sind ungefähr 30 Klassen , ausserdem denke ich sollte das nichts mit diesem Problem zu tun haben, denn wenn die next() funktioniert, dann sollte auch 2 Zeilen späten auch die remove() funktionieren :?  

Hat jemand ne Idee, womit das zusammenhängen könnte? oder hat vielleicht mal jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

P.S. die Objecte, die in der Collection liegen, sind HashSets, die wiederrum weitere HashSets enthalten

gruß mike


----------



## nollario (28. Jul 2004)

> Removes from the underlying collection the last element returned by the iterator (optional operation). This method can be called only once per call to next. The behavior of an iterator is unspecified if the underlying collection is modified while the iteration is in progress in any way other than by calling this method.



Das sagt die API. Ich denke mal, dass Du vielleicht an der Collection was machst, während der Tests, die Du in dem Code Beispiel ausgeklammert hast....?


----------



## mike (28. Jul 2004)

die Stelle in der API habe ich ungefähr 100mal durchgelesen  , ungefähr 100mal habe ich mir auch die Abfragen/Tests angeguckt, ob ich da die Collection doch nicht verändere.

Ich mache 2 Abfragen : die eine ruft nur die methode Collection.size() auf und die andere benutzt die Methode Collection.contains(Object), sonst passiert da nix, was mit der Collection oder Objekten daraus zu tu hat...


----------



## Isaac (29. Jul 2004)

Dan nnimm doch mal alles raus aus der "Abfrage" bis auf die beiden von dir angesprochenen Abfragen und schau ob das Problem weiterhin besteht. Ich hab echt keine Idee an was das sonst liegen könnte ausser das du unwissentlich doch die Collection irgendwie beeinflusst.


----------



## McMaster (29. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

also das funktioniert einwandfrei.



```
public void start() {
		HashMap map = new HashMap();
		map.put("1","2");
		map.put("3","4");
		
		Collection c = map.values();
		Iterator it = c.iterator();
		Object myObject = null; 
		while (it.hasNext()) { 
			myObject = (Object)it.next();   // hier wird keine ClassCastExeption gewofen 
			it.remove(); 
		} 
		System.out.println(c.size());
	}
```

Irgendetwas wird bei Deiner Klasse myObject nicht stimmen muessen oder in Deinen if-Abfragen.

Gruß

McMaster


----------



## mike (29. Jul 2004)

Die "Abfrage" besteht ja auch nur aus diesen 2 Abfragen,die ich erwähnt habe...    

Habe genug Beispiele mit Iterator.remove() in meinem eigenen Programm, die einwandfrei funktionieren. Nur an dieser Stelle gibt es Probleme  :? 

Habe nur eine Gesetzmässigkeit entdeckt, wann das remove() funktioniert und wann nicht. Also meine Objekte in der Collection sind HashSets, die wiederrum aus weiteren HashSets bestehen und diese letzten HashSets enthalten eine veränderliche Anzahl von unveränderlichen Objekten (Klasse: Zustand). Und in den Fällen, wo eins von diesen HashSets (auf der untersten Ebene) nur ein "Zustand" enthält, funktioniert das remove() nicht (obwohl next(), Class-Cast und die Abfragen funktionieren), und wenn die gleichen HashSets mehrere "Zustand"-Objekte enthalten, funktioniert alles, auch das remove()  :? 

Natürlich war mein erster Gedanke, dass ich mitten in der Iterator-Schelife irgendwie die Collection verändere. Habe mir daraufhin die Abfragen tausendmal angeguckt, konnte aber nichts finden, und die Leute die mein Programm sich angesehen haben, konnten auch nichts finden....

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß mike


----------

